# Just Got Home With My New 5th Wheel!



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Just stepped in the door about 2 hours ago with my new toy hauler roo! Was 1,700 miles of driving round trip and made it in 3 days. From NJ to lakeshore and back again. Ain't gonna be no pictures or anything till I recoup a bit









I have to say, was a hard trip to make but was very worth it to buy from lakeshore! Was worth it to do the walk through in person. A few little issues that they fixed same day for me. Also installed a 5th hitch and brake controller for cost for me. Threw in scotch guarding for half price as well. Bought from Cheryl since she had the last 5th wheel for sale and not marci.

And boy do I love the outback!! The walkthrough was about 3 hours and I think i know how to do everything.

I do have a bunch more questions for you guys past what ya guys already answered. Will make other posts about em.

My first question though maybe somebody can answer here - how can I shut off the battery so it doesn't drain? I flip the breakers down by the front door but the radio still has power and also the CM detector. Do I have to pull the stick fuses out? Or disconnect the battery all together?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Outback - I wish you the best of luck! So your from NJ? whereabouts? That must have been some trip, but, from the sounds of it, well worth it!!

The battery question is a good one - what I've heard others do is install a disconnect switch. As I am new to having a TT, I will let someone else discuss battery drain.

Again Best of Luck!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Pull the negative wire off the battery. Should be held on with wing nut.

Congrats on the new 5er. Enjoy!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

X2 on undoing the bettery cables. Thats the quickest way until you can get a disconnect switch.---Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

forceten said:


> My first question though maybe somebody can answer here - how can I shut off the battery so it doesn't drain? I flip the breakers down by the front door but the radio still has power and also the CM detector. Do I have to pull the stick fuses out? Or disconnect the battery all together?


 Congrats on the new trailer and successful drive home.

For now undo the cable as others have said but get a discnnect switch to make it easier in the future. If you leave it on its about 2 weeks before it goes flat enough for the propane dector to start giving off a warning even though there is no propane. That device take alot of current and you can only diconnect from the battery to turn it off.

Good luck and enjoy the camper


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, felt good to sleep last night for 8 hours! much needed!

Ahhh so many projects and things to buy for the new ROO! Almost like buying a new house!









Anything you guys suggest as a must have for the new outback? A battery switch is now first on my list on top of some better sewer drain hoses and connections (especially a clear 90 for the sewer line). I already have a quickie flush installed there.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

forceten said:


> Thanks guys, felt good to sleep last night for 8 hours! much needed!
> 
> Ahhh so many projects and things to buy for the new ROO! Almost like buying a new house!
> 
> ...


I would get a good set of pots and pans (not cheap stuff) and a good portable grill. Of course one of my delights is to cook out doors. One thing that you should do is to camp a couple of times and keep a list of things you need and want in the camper. I found that it's best to get things from places like manards instead of at campers sales place if possible. You can find things cheaper and better qualitiy than you usually find at the camper sales place. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Lmbevard said:


> Thanks guys, felt good to sleep last night for 8 hours! much needed!
> 
> Ahhh so many projects and things to buy for the new ROO! Almost like buying a new house!
> 
> ...


I would get a good set of pots and pans (not cheap stuff) and a good portable grill. Of course one of my delights is to cook out doors. One thing that you should do is to camp a couple of times and keep a list of things you need and want in the camper. I found that it's best to get things from places like manards instead of at campers sales place if possible. You can find things cheaper and better qualitiy than you usually find at the camper sales place. Good luck and have fun.
[/quote]

I already have a coleman road trip grill and all the goodies that go with it. I am debating using the grill/outside stove that comes with the outback or just use the coleman. The coleman is much bigger for cooking.

Wasn't sure if we were gonna use the stove inside or not. But I guess a good pot and a good frying pan might be nice to have inside the hauler. I know we are getting some oven pans that fit that small oven so we can make some cookies on the road! We thought it strange that the oven wasn't an electric start for the ignition. a standing pilot that has to be lit each time made us scratch our heads.


----------

